# Zugriff auf Netzwerkdrucker: "Jeder" überschreibt Befugnisse, des Besitzers, wie Zugriff zurückerlangen?



## MF13 (24. November 2016)

*Zugriff auf Netzwerkdrucker: "Jeder" überschreibt Befugnisse, des Besitzers, wie Zugriff zurückerlangen?*

Ich habe hier einen Canon MB5350 als Netzwerkdrucker. Heute wollte ich etwas von meinem PC mit Windows 8 ausdrucken, erhielt aber immer nur die Meldung "Der Drucker wird bereits von einem anderen Computer verwendet". Die in Frage kommenden anderen Computer waren aber alle ausgeschaltet.
Nach verschiedenen anderen erfolglosen Versuchen, den Drucker zum Drucken zu bringen, wollte ich den anderen Benutzern den Zugriff auf den Drucker nehmen, sodass nur ich als Besitzer darauf Zugriff habe. Deshalb habe ich in den Druckereinstellungen im Tab "Sicherheit" der Benutzergruppe "Jeder" sämtliche Befugnisse genommen. Aber leider hat das auch die Befugnisses des "Besitzers" überschrieben, sodass auch ich nicht mehr auf den Drucker zugreifen kann. Ich sehe ihn einfach nicht mehr in den Druckeroptionen und kann daher auch die entsprechenden Freigabeeinstellungen nicht mehr öffnen. Wenn ich über "Geräte und Drucker" einen Netzwerkdrucker hinzufügen will und dann meinen Drucker auswähle, erscheint ein Fenster "Verbindung zu MEIN_COMPUTER wird hergestellt", obwohl ich ja von diesem Computer aus den Netzwerkdrucker ansprechen will, und ich werde aufgefordert, Login-Daten anzugeben - aber meine Logindaten werden nicht akzeptiert.

Was kann ich also machen, um wieder Zugriff auf den Drucker zu erlangen, ohne ihn auf Werkseinstellungen resetten zu müssen?


----------



## fxler (24. November 2016)

*AW: Zugriff auf Netzwerkdrucker: "Jeder" überschreibt Befugnisse, des Besitzers, wie Zugriff zurückerlangen?*

Du wirst um nen Reset nicht rum kommen. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------

